# PTE 5558 Turbo/ Journal vs Ball bearing?



## Demon tweaked (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi guys, 

Has anyone tried out this turbo on a 1.8T yet? Has anyone had any experience with the turbo with any setup? How does it compare to the 5557 and 5857 turbos from Precision? I was hoping it would be quicker spooling than the two mentioned above but not finding much luck online about this? 

On the same note how does one go about deciding on whether to go ball bearing or Journal bearing? I have had too many conversations with people about this and 99% have said go with the journal bearing as it is cheaper and has less hassles than a ball bearing would, in terms of repairs or maintenance as well. Been told that at best a BB turbo would spool 400rpm faster than a journal bearing but to me 400rpm faster is a big difference but how big a difference to performance and power i dont know? 

Sorry if any of this sounded stupid but with my BT build these are the type of questions that keep popping up. any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/search.php?search_type=1


----------



## DanA4 (Feb 28, 2011)

**** JB PTEs. I went through 3 of them in a insanely short amount of time. if you're going to get a PTE, do yourself a favor and just spend the money on a DBB CHRA.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

DanA4 said:


> **** JB PTEs. I went through 3 of them in a insanely short amount of time. if you're going to get a PTE, do yourself a favor and just spend the money on a DBB CHRA.


:thumbup: this


----------



## dubbin_boho (Dec 4, 2007)

DanA4 said:


> **** JB PTEs. I went through 3 of them in a insanely short amount of time. if you're going to get a PTE, do yourself a favor and just spend the money on a DBB CHRA.


:thumbup: my 5857dbb has been great for me


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

DanA4 said:


> **** JB PTEs. I went through 3 of them in a insanely short amount of time. if you're going to get a PTE, do yourself a favor and just spend the money on a DBB CHRA.




Dan, you should put this quote in ur sig ahaha


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

5557/5558 should spool the same as a 5857 and it's said there's really no gain in initial spool from Journal to Ceramic ball bearing. It's respool and response that you'd notice although it seems to be a more robust and less problematic bearing system.


----------



## DanA4 (Feb 28, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> Dan, you should put this quote in ur sig ahaha


I would, but I think quoting yourself in your own sig is lamesauce haha



screwball said:


> 5557/5558 should spool the same as a 5857 and it's said there's really no gain in initial spool from Journal to Ceramic ball bearing. It's respool and response that you'd notice although it seems to be a more robust and less problematic bearing system.


I ran a JB PTE6262 w/ .63 A/R turbine, and seen 28psi @ 5.3k rpms. 4inch .70A/R antisurge compressor housing

I switched to a triple ball bearing Comp Turbo CT4 6262 w/ .82 A/R turbine housing, and I now see 28psi @ 4.8k rpms. 4inch .70A/R antisurge compressor housing.

I always read/heard that the spool between JB and BB is pretty much the same, but I'd have to beg differ with my own experiences. It's insane how much more responsive the Comp is compared to how the PTE was. 

Now there are some differences, such as the PTEs have incredibly heavy K18 turbine wheels and shafts (made by Turbonetics [chinanetics haha]), versus the Comps lightweight 713LC Inconel wheels and shafts, but the PTE also had a .63 A/R turbine housing compared to the Comps .82 A/R turbine housing. So the rotating assembly is much lighter in the Comp, which is what you would want in a turbo. That is why the EFRs are so badass, they have the Gamma-Ti turbine wheel and shaft, so it makes the rotating assembly almost a 1:1 front and back. 

But anyways, that's just my experiences with 700hp turbos on a little 1781cc engine lol


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

DanA4 said:


> I would, but I think quoting yourself in your own sig is lamesauce haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## DanA4 (Feb 28, 2011)

oh, here is some good reading about PTE turbos. When reading this article, you have to keep in mind that it's not entirely unbiased, because the people doing the tear down is one of South Africa's largest Garrett Dealers. I personally like it when they say about how Ceramic ball bearings are terrible to use in a turbocharger, if that were true, why would Pratt & Whitney use them in their Jet engine turbines? lol

They also state that the turbo failed because of oil starvation, so obviously the bearing system would be ****ed. lol just some things to keep in mind. They do make some valid points though. 


http://turbodirect.co.za/site/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=709&Itemid=21


----------



## Demon tweaked (Aug 19, 2011)

thanks for the reply guys, have seen a few setups here with different turbos on the 1.8T. Most common being GT3071 turbos making 310whp with stock bottom ends and pump fuel. Another common turbo would be the k04-0x on the 1.8T making between 260-300whp. have seen a 5857 BB turbo on a 1.8T running stroker kit, 8.5.1 CR and a few other nice groceries and it starts to spool at 5k pretty much what you guys have said, i would prefer to have spool around 4k and thought the 5558 would do this for me. Have spoken to the guys at precision and they say it should be about right for that with 400whp easy. Would go with the Ballbearing E compressior housing, .63 ar, 4 bolt 2.5 discharge turbo if i do decide on it.


----------



## j.burton50 (Oct 20, 2008)

Demon tweaked said:


> thanks for the reply guys, have seen a few setups here with different turbos on the 1.8T. Most common being GT3071 turbos making 310whp with stock bottom ends and pump fuel. Another common turbo would be the k04-0x on the 1.8T making between 260-300whp. have seen a 5857 BB turbo on a 1.8T running stroker kit, 8.5.1 CR and a few other nice groceries and it starts to spool at 5k pretty much what you guys have said, i would prefer to have spool around 4k and thought the 5558 would do this for me. Have spoken to the guys at precision and they say it should be about right for that with 400whp easy. Would go with the Ballbearing E compressior housing, .63 ar, 4 bolt 2.5 discharge turbo if i do decide on it.


lol i just replied to your post on my thread. but i was reccomended to go with the s trim with the ported housing, they told me that there really isnt too much of a noticable difference between them. i believe the s was 4" inlet? but yeah, you seem to be having the same concerns i do, but with the billet wheel, and the car wont be beat on a lot, i dont feel the need to go ball bearing.. i know later i will probably want to yank it and upgrade again anyway.


----------



## Demon tweaked (Aug 19, 2011)

j.burton50 said:


> lol i just replied to your post on my thread. but i was reccomended to go with the s trim with the ported housing, they told me that there really isnt too much of a noticable difference between them. i believe the s was 4" inlet? but yeah, you seem to be having the same concerns i do, but with the billet wheel, and the car wont be beat on a lot, i dont feel the need to go ball bearing.. i know later i will probably want to yank it and upgrade again anyway.


glad I'm not alone on this, got my parts from CTS as well, will get my turbo there when i decide on one. the car i was talking about has the S trim ported housing and spools from 5200 making 450whp at 7100rpm IIRC. i know the turbo is not the only factor when it comes to spool but i was recommended to go E comp housing to try and get spool to under 5000 as we have seen on the same car with similar mods what the s housing does. Thats really why I'm keen to hear your review when you get your car back  you could be the deciding factor for me, i hear there may be a 5557 in stock with my name on it


----------



## Yosh_Cupra (Jun 28, 2008)

Demon tweaked said:


> glad I'm not alone on this, got my parts from CTS as well, will get my turbo there when i decide on one. the car i was talking about has the S trim ported housing and spools from 5200 making 450whp at 7100rpm IIRC. i know the turbo is not the only factor when it comes to spool but i was recommended to go E comp housing to try and get spool to under 5000 as we have seen on the same car with similar mods what the s housing does. Thats really why I'm keen to hear your review when you get your car back  you could be the deciding factor for me, i hear there may be a 5557 in stock with my name on it


Clay will check stock for a 5557 and 5558:thumbup:


----------



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

DanA4 said:


> I switched to a triple ball bearing Comp Turbo CT4 6262 w/ .82 A/R turbine housing, and I now see 28psi @ 4.8k rpms. 4inch .70A/R antisurge compressor housing.


During my motor swap have been wanting to maybe swap turbos. I'm running a PTE billet jb 6062. Their website for the Comp Turbos say to call for pricing.

Can you give me a PM what you paid for your triple bb CT4 6262 w/ .82 A/R?

That's exactly what I'd like to run.


----------



## j.burton50 (Oct 20, 2008)

Haha I'd hate to be the one that got it. Lol but there are many many mixed reviews on the 5557 regaurding the spool time. I plan on going as far as I can with it, but I want to do it safely.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

ncsumecheng said:


> During my motor swap have been wanting to maybe swap turbos. I'm running a PTE billet jb 6062. Their website for the Comp Turbos say to call for pricing.
> 
> Can you give me a PM what you paid for your triple bb CT4 6262 w/ .82 A/R?
> 
> That's exactly what I'd like to run.



list on the turbo is 1599 for the .63 ar i believe .82 is a little more 

a little comp turbo 5558 love vs old 7 bladed 3076









i took the turbine housing off and measured their "58mm wheel"
exducer








inducer









and my comp 6262









and if you want to run a comp turbo i found a -4 oil feed is no bueno had issues with the first one .. now i run their oil restrictor and a -3 line :thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

the inlet on that comp turbo looks awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## George Bush (Nov 13, 2001)

What problems did you run into using the -4 feed line?

I just got a new comp 6262 triplex. I will be instaling it next week. but I already have a -4 line on my car. Also what restrictor are you using. The turbo it self has a built in restrictor.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

George Bush said:


> What problems did you run into using the -4 feed line?
> 
> I just got a new comp 6262 triplex. I will be instaling it next week. but I already have a -4 line on my car. Also what restrictor are you using. The turbo it self has a built in restrictor.


call justin and ask him for a restrictor .. i tried just using the "built in" restrictor and its not enough 
thi is the issue i had with the no restrictor and -4 




http://www.compturbo.com/faq#turbocharger


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

kamahao112 said:


> call justin and ask him for a restrictor .. i tried just using the "built in" restrictor and its not enough
> thi is the issue i had with the no restrictor and -4
> 
> 
> ...


wow, it didnt take long at all for the oil to start passing thru the seals :screwy: it's a good thing you didn't just slap the turbo on and run it like alot of people do


----------



## DanA4 (Feb 28, 2011)

kamahao112 said:


> call justin and ask him for a restrictor .. i tried just using the "built in" restrictor and its not enough


damn, that sucks. I have a -3 feed line, and I run out to 9k rpms without an issue. I have probably 1,000 miles on mine.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> wow, it didnt take long at all for the oil to start passing thru the seals :screwy: it's a good thing you didn't just slap the turbo on and run it like alot of people do



actually ran the car for about 1k miles before i noticed it .. i called justin at comp told him how much oil pressure the engine was making ..(cold start 80 psi @ idle and full temp 75 psi cruising) he said pressure is way toooooo high .. so on the next build went oil restrictor and -3 and no problems ..i think the pte turbos should also go down to a -3 ..my .02


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

kamahao112 said:


> actually ran the car for about 1k miles before i noticed it .. i called justin at comp told him how much oil pressure the engine was making ..(cold start 80 psi @ idle and full temp 75 psi cruising) he said pressure is way toooooo high .. so on the next build went oil restrictor and -3 and no problems ..i think the pte turbos should also go down to a -3 ..my .02


i agree. i bet that would all but stop the smoking issues :beer:


----------



## Demon tweaked (Aug 19, 2011)

thanks for all the useful info guys, decided on going with the PTE 5857 BB turbo. Hopefully with my parts list it should work like an untamed animal :screwy::laugh:


----------



## DanA4 (Feb 28, 2011)

5857 has a nice, broad, powerband. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Demon tweaked (Aug 19, 2011)

DanA4 said:


> 5857 has a nice, broad, powerband. You won't be disappointed.


 thanks man, i think so too. It will meet my goals comfortably as well.


----------



## Yosh_Cupra (Jun 28, 2008)

It will indeed


----------



## Demon tweaked (Aug 19, 2011)

Yosh_Cupra said:


> It will indeed


 :laugh:


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

Ball bearing. JB are a nightmare from pte.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

ArcticFox said:


> Ball bearing. JB are a nightmare from pte.


 :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## Demon tweaked (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks guys, yeah going for the BB PTE 5857. 

Grocery list thus far looks this way: 

JE Pistons 9.25.1 83mm 
IE 144x20mm Rods 
ARP rod bolts 
ARP HEad stud kit 
ARP Cam Pulley Bolt 
ARP Flywheel Bolt Kit 
ARP Crank Damper Bolt 
Calico Coated Rod bearings 
Bosch 044 In Line fuel pump 
4 puck clutch 
Devils own DVC30 WMI 
ABF Flywheel 
ACL Main bearings 
830CC Injectors 
Unitronic stage 3 Mafless tune 
PTE 39mm Ext wastegate 
Turbosmart Eboost2 EBC 
IE Street Cams 
Custom DP 
Custom Tubular Manifold 
Head port, polish, flow 
76mm exhaust 
PTE 5857 BB Turbo 

In near future Wavetrac LSD and Nitrous (hopefully) 

The build shoudl take place end of next month or 1st week of March


----------



## j.burton50 (Oct 20, 2008)

curious as to how your build is coming man? its the first week of march
opcorn:


----------



## Demon tweaked (Aug 19, 2011)

haha was wondering...

good bro, car was sent in last week hey. stripped now, the head is gone of for recon, port, polish, new valves etc so it should be ready any day now. The motor is in for engineering (bore) so should be done soon. Heard my turbo arrived at the airport from CTS Turbo so waiting to have a look at it, got the 5858 BB .63 e comp PTE. My pistons, rods and crank went in for balancing already should be ready soon as well. As soon as it all comes back the manifold will be built up, need the motor in place to check clearances and stuff like that before that can be done then build the dp. hoping she will be ready next weekend but I'm not rushing them. Fetched my Eboost2 yesterday after searching for a month as well.


----------



## Demon tweaked (Aug 19, 2011)

o and another thing is i got the Calico Main bearings instead of ACL, ordered a gasket kit from CTS as well and will be getting the IE cams in May.  hopefully i can get 400whp.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Demon tweaked said:


> thanks for the reply guys, have seen a few setups here with different turbos on the 1.8T. Most common being GT3071 turbos making 310whp with stock bottom ends and pump fuel. Another common turbo would be the k04-0x on the 1.8T making between 260-300whp. have seen a 5857 BB turbo on a 1.8T running stroker kit, 8.5.1 CR and a few other nice groceries and it starts to spool at 5k pretty much what you guys have said, i would prefer to have spool around 4k and thought the 5558 would do this for me. Have spoken to the guys at precision and they say it should be about right for that with 400whp easy. Would go with the Ballbearing E compressior housing, .63 ar, 4 bolt 2.5 discharge turbo if i do decide on it.



i re-read this..you said 3071 stock bottom end making 310? what is that on..8 psi??

just foudn that funny and off the mark. and i ahve never seen a k04-0x make 300whp..**** 280 is hard to come by. so that is off as well.

just saying.


----------



## Yosh_Cupra (Jun 28, 2008)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i re-read this..you said 3071 stock bottom end making 310? what is that on..8 psi??
> 
> just foudn that funny and off the mark. and i ahve never seen a k04-0x make 300whp..**** 280 is hard to come by. so that is off as well.
> 
> just saying.


Yup 3071 on stock bottom-end running just under 25PSI...Lol I would know, as I am the Unitronic dealer who flashed and tuned the car...We have now done bottom-end and will be using VVT phasing and more timing...

The K04-022 308whp and 424nm with timing maxed and on stock bottom-end; this is my car...The stock 144x19mm rods went poofy and now I am running a 5857 stroker setup...

To put this into perspective, the K04 G6 GTIs that I have built are dynoing at about 315whp and 490nm at the dyno used for above figures...


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i re-read this..you said 3071 stock bottom end making 310? what is that on..8 psi??
> 
> just foudn that funny and off the mark. and i ahve never seen a k04-0x make 300whp..**** 280 is hard to come by. so that is off as well.
> 
> just saying.


i agree with you. those numbers are off


----------

